# تفريز l Milling Machine



## عبير عبد الرحمن (13 يونيو 2009)

ايه هو ال(metal detector)وكيفيه عمله ارجو الرد وشكرا:81:


----------



## اسامة القاسى (13 يونيو 2009)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metal_detector  هذا الرابط ممكن يفيد


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (13 يونيو 2009)

شكرا جدا باشمهندس اسامه جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (13 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم بالنسبه لموضوع الفرايز فهو علي هزا الرابط
http://www.tvtc.tc/vb/showthread.php?t=20341


----------



## tetrabak (14 يونيو 2009)

تفريز منةيشتي معلومات عليه


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (14 يونيو 2009)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات التى بالوقع وارجو المزيد عن كيفية تفتيح التروس على الفريزة


----------



## وضاح الجبري (15 يونيو 2009)

ياليت من يرفع لناء كل التفاصيل المطلوبه لفتح ترس حلزوني


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (18 يونيو 2009)

ان شاء الله ساحاول معرف تفتيح الترس الحلزوني


----------



## وضاح الجبري (20 يونيو 2009)

*ياليت من يرفع لناء كل التفاصيل المطلوبه لفتح ترس حلزوني


ياليت من يرفع لناء كل التفاصيل المطلوبه لفتح ترس حلزوني​*​


----------



## بيف (1 نوفمبر 2009)

ممكن لو سمحتم حسابات التروس الحلزونى


----------



## أحمد دعبس (8 أغسطس 2010)




----------

